
Small Groups Win Big in Bitcoin Donor’s $56M Giving Spree - kevinyen
https://www.philanthropy.com/article/Anonymous-Bitcoin-Donor-Rains/242606/
======
comboy
> OpenMRS said Pine had contributed software patches to the effort previously.

I think they should be more careful not to dox him/her.

